# Shop note pad.



## Hukshawn (Feb 19, 2017)

I do wood working too. Have done so years prior to ever getting into metal. I made this from plans from a woodworking magazine. Have used it way more out here in the metal shop than downstairs in the wood shop. 
It uses regular receipt rolls. Pretty handy when doing the maths.


----------



## royesses (Feb 19, 2017)

Great idea Shawn. It's on my to-do list. Thanx!

Roy


----------



## Terrywerm (Feb 19, 2017)

I made one of those when I was in junior high shop class, gave it to my folks. Don't know what ever happened to it.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 20, 2017)

Terry,
I made one of those too in 7th Grade shop class. Was a long long time ago.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Feb 20, 2017)

terrywerm said:


> I made one of those when I was in junior high shop class, gave it to my folks. Don't know what ever happened to it.



My brother did too.  My mom left it near the phone for messages.


----------



## Hukshawn (Feb 20, 2017)

I never did the shop classes... I wish I did. I took one small engines course for half a semester, that was it. I could take a lawn mower down to a pile of pieces and bring it back to life, and got into a bit of welding, mostly brazing. Wish I did more in the wood/metal shops back then. 
Was more interested in skipping classes...


----------



## kvt (Feb 20, 2017)

Wish they had had things like shop class when I was growing up.   but the closest they got was a Ag, class which also include a little welding etc as FFA,   But they did not even have at equipment. 
as far as what I use is the frig note pads,  both with and without the magnet on them.   Other than that I use whatever has a blank area to write on. but I like yours.


----------



## Billh50 (Feb 20, 2017)

shop class was one of the normal classes in 7th and 8th back in the day. I guess they figured all guys should know how to make or fix stuff around the house.


----------



## RandyM (Feb 20, 2017)

I went a little different route. I made a couple of hooks to hang my clipboards. They hang off my tool box overhead light supports.


----------

